# minadex tonic...how long is it good for after opening?



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Silly question but I can't seem to find any 'dispose of X months after opening' advice on the box or bottle. If there was a leaflet I've lost it. My two have both been unwell and thought of giving them some but not sure whether it's still ok. It doesn't expire for another 6 months but it's probably been open (though properly stored in a dark cool place) for about a year. 
X


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

interesting one......!  I have a bottle sitting in my cupboard too and DD currently on bout of semi-illness, could do with some......

I'm going to move this to see if our pharmacists could help !! 

Claire x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Manufacturer info states it can be used up to expiry date.

Usually in our pharmacy we keep open bottles for 6 months or shorter depending on expiry once open though.

Maz x


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks ladies!
X


----------

